# Tipping Signs



## grattis (Feb 4, 2016)

Has anyone designed an in-car sign to encourage tips? Please share


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't think so. 
First I hear of this. 

But if you have some ideas please post them.


----------



## KewlDriver (Feb 26, 2018)

Is it that hard to tip $1.00 do we have to resort to a sign? I helped a lady load her grocery to my car trunk from Walmart, and even helped bring it to her porch, and still no tip.


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

Amazon sells a few different signs that encourages riders to rate 5 stars and to tip. I've had mine for a couple of weeks but I can't say I have seen a noticeable difference.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's not for inside, it's for outside your car...








(PS it's trademarked)

It's what's on the outside of my current taxi I drive and really helps boost the heck out of my tips.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

If you follow the link in my signature, you might find a few signs, and some discussion on the efficacy of them. Just saying.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had a tip sign for over a year. Tips went up dramatically after I first hung it out. Over time, they have increased even more. Out of about 4,000+ rides with the sign, only one whiner, and I'm sure I'll never see her again.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

KewlDriver said:


> Is it that hard to tip $1.00 do we have to resort to a sign? I helped a lady load her grocery to my car trunk from Walmart, and even helped bring it to her porch, and still no tip.


Did it once.

I dont mind driving people out go have fun. I HATED drovong people to and from the store.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

KewlDriver said:


> Is it that hard to tip $1.00 do we have to resort to a sign? I helped a lady load her grocery to my car trunk from Walmart, and even helped bring it to her porch, and still no tip.


That would make me want to return to her home late at night......silently break in....pit stop in the kitchen for a recently-sharpened serrated carving knife.....tiptoe down the hall to pax's bedroom where she's peacefully dreaming of sugarplum fairies and cheap Uber rides.....nudge her awake with the point of the knife firmly pressed against her jugular and a gloved hand over her mouth.....then when her eyes fly open and widen to the size of saucers, yell "I bet ya wish ya tipped me now, dontcha, beeeeyotch??!!"

Then go running around the house, laughing maniacally while knocking everything off of her shelves, coffee table, bookcases, kitchen counters and any other surface you can get to before the police show up.

Finally, scream "BEEP! BEEP!" (a la the Road Runner) as you fly out the front door, legs moving so fast they're only a blur and smoke coming out from under your shoes.

(But that's just me.)


----------



## TheSyndicate (Mar 17, 2018)

If you need the tips to succeed, you've already lost. Begging for them only adds self-insult to self-injury.

Be a passenger for a moment. Do you like getting in a cab/car only to be greeted by a "please tip" sign? Does it make you more inclined to tip? What does it tell you about your driver, as you both ride in (likely) silence?

Think of it like getting tight jeans off a fat chick. Is it easier to yank them off by force or charm her out of them?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Best tip sign I ever saw was this sign placed over a tip jar:
"Just put the tip in - see how it feels."

Yea, it'll get me deactivated pronto. But I LoL'd, and tipped for the laugh.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheSyndicate said:


> If you need the tips to succeed, you've already lost. Begging for them only adds self-insult to self-injury.
> 
> Be a passenger for a moment. Do you like getting in a cab/car only to be greeted by a "please tip" sign? Does it make you more inclined to tip? What does it tell you about your driver, as you both ride in (likely) silence?
> 
> Think of it like getting tight jeans off a fat chick. Is it easier to yank them off by force or charm her out of them?


I go for results.
The tips went UP when I put my sign up.
The tips went UP when I steer conversations to tipping.

If it didn't work - I wouldn't do it.

Yank her out, or charm her out - end result is the same.


----------



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I go for results.
> The tips went UP when I put my sign up.
> The tips went UP when I steer conversations to tipping.
> 
> ...


What does your sign say?

What do you say about tipping when you steer the conversation to it?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sign is a 3 x 5 card:
TIPPING 
is not included,
is not expected,
is always appreciated.

How many different questions do you get a day? Different. None, right?

How you doing today?
Great, people are in a good mood, they're tipping me today.

How's this weather, eh?
Yea, it is bad, but people appreciate me out here on a day like today and they're tipping.

How do you like driving for Uber?
It's not so bad these days. People are finally figuring out that they should tip their Uber driver just like their hair dresser, waitress ...

You make good money driving for Uber?
Not really. We make our money off of tips, and its funny but, there's lot of people these days that can't spare a buck to help out with the gas money. Have you seen whats happened in gas prices these last couple of weeks?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I leave a few $5 bills clipped to the dash air vent in direct line of pax sight.
It doesn't scream or even ask 'Tip Me'!
It suggests that other people tipped me already today, and you're a dbag if you don't do the same.


----------



## RidingDirty (Mar 4, 2018)

groveling...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I know a guy who has a great one...

It's a peanut butter jar that's bedazzled with "Please tip our daddy" And it also has a unicorn!

then he empties it after every fare and never talks about it unless asked about it.


He doesn't have any kids...



No guy without little girls would roll around with a sparkly pink tip jar... It also might make someone think twice about violence... might induce a tip or a bigger tip.


----------

